# Acl



## Donna SanGiovanni (Aug 21, 2007)

Hello,
I have been asked to find out if an ACL is an implant or supply. Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## monica.evans (Aug 21, 2007)

?? Anterior cruciate ligament?  or are you referring to something else??


----------



## thompsonsyl (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi....I would think that it would be considered an "implant" because I've read and seen articles on "acl _implant_ failure".  I've not seen any reference to an "acl supply...".  Also, I've read things like "....the allograft was _implanted_...", which, again, sounds like "implant", don't you think?  Just a thought...Good Luck!


----------



## kandigrl79 (Aug 23, 2007)

I always thought the ACL was apart of the knee (anterior cruciate ligament)???  I would imagine that you could have implants that apply to this part of the knee as well as supplies for it.  In what context is it being used in?


----------



## tincyr (Aug 30, 2007)

I code for several ASCs so I do a lot of these. If the patient has a torn ACL and the physician does an ACL autograft (patellar tendon or semitendinous/gracilis from the patient) then the facility does not get to code either supply or implant. If the patient has an allograft, then we bill 
L8699 as an implant. You cannot bill the 20924 if the autograft is from the patella on the same knee. We do, however, bill the 20924 if the semitendinous/gracilis is used since it is a separate incision at a distance from the surgery. This is controversial as some will tell you it isn't far enough to code.


----------



## cconroycpch (Oct 19, 2007)

If there is an allograft used, it should certainly be billed as an implant.  We manage several ASC's that use an allograft for the ACL repair and get reimbursed from most insurance companies.


----------



## mbort (Oct 22, 2007)

*ACL Allograft*

I also code for many ASC's.  We use C1762 IF its an allograft along with the 
C1713 for the screws/anchors used for the attachment of the graft.


----------



## ksm6971 (Oct 23, 2007)

In my experience, it is an implant wether autograft or allograft.
S/ Kyna

Footnote:  Marge you are correct, my apologies.


----------



## mbort (Oct 23, 2007)

*disagree*

I disagree Kyna... An autograft comes from within the body.


----------



## Frosty (Oct 24, 2007)

*More on ACL*

Just a note:  The AAOS's Global Service Data states "harvesting and insertion of fascial, tendon, or bone graft" are included with 29888.  Marge


----------

